# What’s ideal male height?



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 22, 2020)

Ideal male height if frame is also ideal


----------



## Pendejo (Feb 22, 2020)

6'2" ~ 6'4"


----------



## Zdeweilx (Feb 22, 2020)

5'8


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 22, 2020)

Pendejo said:


> 6'2" ~ 6'4"


I agree 6’1-6’3. Taller is cope


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Feb 22, 2020)

CAN YOU FAGGOTS STOP WITH THE IDEAL HEIGHT SHIT, IT'S GETTING ANNOYING, FUCKING ROPE ALREADY IF YOU ARE NOT 9ft TALL AND MOG ROBERT WADLOW


----------



## Pendejo (Feb 22, 2020)

Zdeweilx said:


> 5'8


He said ideal male height, not female.


----------



## Vidyacoper (Feb 22, 2020)

6'3


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 22, 2020)

Pendejo said:


> He said ideal male height, not female.


Above ideal for females imo.


TsarTsar444 said:


> CAN YOU FAGGOTS STOP WITH THE IDEAL HEIGHT SHIT, IT'S GETTING ANNOYING, FUCKING ROPE ALREADY IF YOU ARE NOT 9ft TALL AND MOG ROBERT WALDOW


Honestly below 10ft is cope


----------



## mido the slayer (Feb 22, 2020)

5’11-6’2


----------



## Almu (Feb 22, 2020)

I get approaches at 6'2 so Ill consider that the perfect Height.


----------



## Pendejo (Feb 22, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Above ideal for females imo.


I know, my point was that 5'8" is closer to the ideal height for females than to the ideal height for males.


----------



## Zdeweilx (Feb 22, 2020)

Pendejo said:


> He said ideal male height, not female.


dude being taller meansGreater odds of suffering from arthritis and weak back
You're gonna die sooner too
Ideal male height : 5'8 - 5'10 period.


----------



## Bechadish (Feb 22, 2020)

mido the slayer said:


> 5’11-6’2


----------



## Brandon10 (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Almu (Feb 22, 2020)

Zdeweilx said:


> dude being taller meansGreater odds of suffering from arthritis and weak back
> You're gonna die sooner too
> Ideal male height : 5'8 - 5'10 period.


Kys your posts are so fucking retarded I cant belive it


----------



## Pendejo (Feb 22, 2020)

Zdeweilx said:


> You're gonna die sooner too


Living a long life as a manlet its not worth anyway.


----------



## Elias (Feb 22, 2020)

6’6

Change my mind


----------



## Deleted member 5187 (Feb 22, 2020)

Too short is when people give you shit for it

Not being to short is when no one comments on your height

Tall enough is when people compliments your height 

This all depends where you're location is


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Feb 22, 2020)

6’3-6’6 imo but I may be biased being 6’1 manlet


----------



## Deleted member 3259 (Feb 22, 2020)

5'2. Preferrably along with being indian and a janitor.


----------



## Zdeweilx (Feb 22, 2020)

Zayn Malik, Tom Holland and Justin Bieber are all within the 5'8-5'10 range and they've fucked more foids than you'll do in 10 lives. No height for your face


----------



## Effortless (Feb 22, 2020)

Anything that doesn't end with an odd number. I fucking hate odd numbers.


----------



## Blackout.xl (Feb 22, 2020)

Elias said:


> 6’6
> 
> Change my mind


Lol


Zdeweilx said:


> Zayn Malik, Tom Holland and Justin Bieber are all within the 5'8-5'10 range and they've fucked more foids than you'll do in 10 lives. No height for your face


Status


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 22, 2020)

Elias said:


> 6’6
> 
> Change my mind


My cousin is 6’6 at 16 and gets bullied for his height, has never had a gf and looks stupid. He needs special seats on planes etc aswell


----------



## Zdeweilx (Feb 22, 2020)

Pendejo said:


> Living a long life as a manlet its not worth anyway.


Jfl ask zayn malik and lionel messi if their lived arent worth JFL AT GIRAFFES COPING


----------



## Almu (Feb 22, 2020)

Pendejo said:


> Living a long life as a manlet its not worth anyway.


This will not be a problem anymore if we are oldcels. The medicine is so far that we don't have to care about problems they have now.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 22, 2020)

dohbeep said:


> 6’3-6’6 imo but I may be biased being 6’1 manlet


6’6 is way to tall even in sweden


----------



## Elias (Feb 22, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> My cousin is 6’6 at 16 and gets bullied for his height, has never had a gf and looks stupid. He needs special seats on planes etc aswell


He only gets bullied for his height because he doesnt have 50lb of muscle mass on him

Anthony joshua is 6’6 and doesnt get bullies for his height


----------



## Almu (Feb 22, 2020)

Elias said:


> He only gets bullied for his height because he doesnt have 50lb of muscle mass on him
> 
> Anthony joshua is 6’6 and doesnt get bullies for his height


Really hard to gain muscle at this point tho


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Feb 22, 2020)

Almu said:


> Really hard to gain muscle at this point tho



TRT dose roids


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 22, 2020)

Elias said:


> He only gets bullied for his height because he doesnt have 50lb of muscle mass on him
> 
> Anthony joshua is 6’6 and doesnt get bullies for his height


He’s buff af tho. But he’s socially very awkvard and shy, kinda creepy to


Elias said:


> He only gets bullied for his height because he doesnt have 50lb of muscle mass on him
> 
> Anthony joshua is 6’6 and doesnt get bullies for his height


And when your to the point of being 6’5 and above you start getting problems with ducking doors and not fitting in some cars etc. especially if ur legs are long for ur height


----------



## Pendejo (Feb 22, 2020)

Zdeweilx said:


> Zayn Malik, Tom Holland and Justin Bieber are all within the 5'8-5'10 range and they've fucked more foids than you'll do in 10 lives. No height for your face





Zdeweilx said:


> Jfl ask zayn malik and lionel messi if their lived arent worth JFL AT GIRAFFES COPING


This thread is about the ideal height, not about how important is height in comparison to face, not to mention that some of the guys you mentioned wouldnt do good if it wasnt because status.

It looks like you got triggered, if you cant face the truth what are you even doing on this forum?


----------



## Zdeweilx (Feb 22, 2020)

Pendejo said:


> This thread is about the ideal height, not about how important is height in comparison to face, not to mention that some of the guys you mentioned wouldnt do good if it wasnt because status.
> 
> It looks like you got triggered, if you cant face the truth what are you even doing on this forum?


I'm 6'3 bro I'm not triggered I can no longer run because of fucked knees and my joints are creaking everytime I climb stairs, my life is a living hell bro.


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (Feb 22, 2020)

No such thing as too tall if you're proportionate.

These men are 7'2 and 7'4. They'd make a 6'5 man look like a child. They'd make him incel if they're in the same room.


----------



## mattzdeb (Feb 22, 2020)

6’4 in proportion so wide frame good skull. Try and tell me otherwise.


----------



## GetThatBread (Feb 22, 2020)

6’1.5”-6’4”

6’4” without shoes on is the best height ever, you’re taller than 99% of people and you aren’t a giant


----------



## loromate (Feb 22, 2020)

6ft - 6'2.

Anything above looks bad.


SlavCelibate said:


> No such thing as too tall if you're proportionate.
> 
> These men are 7'2 and 7'4. They'd make a 6'5 man look like a child. They'd make him incel if they're in the same room.
> 
> View attachment 278055


They look terrible.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Feb 22, 2020)

Zdeweilx said:


> Zayn Malik, Tom Holland and Justin Bieber are all within the 5'8-5'10 range and they've fucked more foids than you'll do in 10 lives. No height for your face


or your status you copist


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (Feb 22, 2020)

JFL at anyone saying anything below 6'3

Insane coping skills. You'd look like a little child inside a club.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Feb 22, 2020)

If proportionate the taller the better

generally speaking I would say 6'3-6'8" is ideal range


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Feb 22, 2020)

Probably the 200 thread about the same thing holy fuck


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (Feb 22, 2020)

loromate said:


> 6ft - 6'2.
> 
> Anything above looks bad.
> 
> They look terrible.



Guy on the right is fat, still looks DOM as fuck due to his height and frame.
Olivier Richters is an unmoggable beast.

At 6'0 you're a literal manlet if you go to a club.


----------



## turkproducer (Feb 22, 2020)

loromate said:


> 6ft - 6'2.
> 
> Anything above looks bad.
> 
> They look terrible.


6 foot? Are you autistic? that’s below average height in netherlands, bosnia, montonegro etc.

It’s 6’3-6’6 depending on country.


----------



## Madhate (Feb 22, 2020)

Zdeweilx said:


> I'm 6'3 bro I'm not triggered I can no longer run because of fucked knees and my joints are creaking everytime I climb stairs, my life is a living hell bro.


It's not cus of your height bro.


turkproducer said:


> 6 foot? Are you autistic? that’s below average height in netherlands, bosnia, montonegro etc.
> 
> It’s 6’3-6’6 depending on country.


Yeah, in my country 6'1 is literally average lmao. kms


----------



## Stare (Feb 22, 2020)

mido the slayer said:


> 5’11-6’2


Lifefuel for 5'11 manlets like me


----------



## turkproducer (Feb 22, 2020)

Madhate said:


> It's not cus of your height bro.
> 
> Yeah, in my country 6'1 is literally average lmao. kms


where are you from?

only in certain regions of parts of countries is 6’1 average. U live in Balkan?


----------



## Madhate (Feb 22, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> where are you from?
> 
> only in certain regions of parts of countries is 6’1 average. U live in Balkan?


Yup


----------



## mido the slayer (Feb 22, 2020)

Stare said:


> Lifefuel for 5'11 manlets like me


Tbh everything from 6’3+ looks ugly imo


----------



## Mew92 (Feb 22, 2020)

6'3 - 6'5 if broad shouldered and muscular


----------



## Chadboi_Ackerman (Feb 22, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Ideal male height if frame is also ideal


Ideal manlet height:
5'7.5-5'9 ft
safe zone heigbt: 
5'10-6'0 ft
Ideal male height
6'1-6'4 ft tall


----------



## Deleted member 678 (Feb 22, 2020)

Saw a 5'3 guy slayin a cute girl last night at the bar. Height doesnt fuckin matter. Woman want a good face, thats all. Stop with this height bs.


----------



## Mew92 (Feb 22, 2020)

mido the slayer said:


> Tbh everything from 6’3+ looks ugly imo


not true


----------



## Xander578 (Feb 22, 2020)

As tall as you can be without being a lanklet.


----------



## loromate (Feb 22, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> 6 foot? Are you autistic? that’s below average height in netherlands, bosnia, montonegro etc.
> 
> It’s 6’3-6’6 depending on country.


The whole world isn't the netherlands, the netherlands are nothing but a small shithole with 12 people. 
My point stands.
Being over 6'2 is already bad, but being over 6'4 is automatically incel


SlavCelibate said:


> Guy on the right is fat, still looks DOM as fuck due to his height and frame.
> Olivier Richters is an unmoggable beast.
> 
> At 6'0 you're a literal manlet if you go to a club.


Cope, I go to clubs as a 6'0 and always one of the tallest there.
No one gives a fuck about looking DOM, woman or not interested in that shit. Both those 2 guys are invisible to women.


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (Feb 22, 2020)

loromate said:


> Cope, I go to clubs as a 6'0 and always one of the tallest there.
> No one gives a fuck about looking DOM, woman or not interested in that shit. Both those 2 guys are invisible to women.



"dimorphism isn't real" Having a large frame is important as fuck past highschool.

Where do you live? I'm in the UK where the average is supposedly 5'10 but clearly the subhumans don't go clubbing because there are more dudes than I can count whose shoulders are above my head.
At the very best I am on the lower side of average at 184cm.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 22, 2020)

From my experience (16) the shorter dudes are usually broader (atleast to height) and get the chicks while the taller lads are usually the igloer incels


----------



## Blackpill3d (Feb 22, 2020)

6'4


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Feb 22, 2020)

6'4-6'8


----------



## loromate (Feb 22, 2020)

SlavCelibate said:


> "dimorphism isn't real" Having a large frame is important as fuck past highschool.
> 
> Where do you live? I'm in the UK where the average is supposedly 5'10 but clearly the subhumans don't go clubbing because there are more dudes than I can count whose shoulders are above my head.
> At the very best I am on the lower side of average at 184cm.


What do you mean, Im from Portugal and I go clubbing every weekends and always heightmog most of the people. Not just in Portugal, but I have also been to the Netherlands as a younger guy (170cm at the time) and at that time I was still taller than most of the population on the street


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (Feb 22, 2020)

loromate said:


> What do you mean, Im from Portugal and I go clubbing every weekends and always heightmog most of the people. Not just in Portugal, but I have also been to the Netherlands as a younger guy (170cm at the time) and at that time I was still taller than most of the population on the street



I also mog oldcels which gives me a dopamine rush but when I step into a highschool classroom or even worse a club I get towered over like a 5'4 foid would get towered over me. I am exactly 184cm. If a man isn't taller than me, he is the same height as me. Anyone shorter than me is rare as fuck.


----------



## bonesoverblood (Feb 22, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> CAN YOU FAGGOTS STOP WITH THE IDEAL HEIGHT SHIT, IT'S GETTING ANNOYING, FUCKING ROPE ALREADY IF YOU ARE NOT 9ft TALL AND MOG ROBERT WADLOW


----------



## turkproducer (Feb 22, 2020)

SlavCelibate said:


> "dimorphism isn't real" Having a large frame is important as fuck past highschool.
> 
> Where do you live? I'm in the UK where the average is supposedly 5'10 but clearly the subhumans don't go clubbing because there are more dudes than I can count whose shoulders are above my head.
> At the very best I am on the lower side of average at 184cm.


you’re not lower side of average at 184cm in U.K. jfl


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (Feb 22, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> you’re not lower side of average at 184cm in U.K. jfl


among my competition I am. Clearly all the shorter males have decided to LDAR instead. It doesn't matter if I mog oldcels, Asians or lower class subhumans if I get mogged by actual good looking, tall males who are my competition for attracting foids.


----------



## turkproducer (Feb 22, 2020)

SlavCelibate said:


> among my competition I am. Clearly all the shorter males have decided to LDAR instead. It doesn't matter if I mog oldcels, Asians or lower class subhumans if I get mogged by actual good looking, tall males who are my competition for attracting foids.


i’m 5’9 in U.K. and I do just fine mate. Obviously it’s falio and I am manlet but I don’t feel incredibly short


loromate said:


> What do you mean, Im from Portugal and I go clubbing every weekends and always heightmog most of the people. Not just in Portugal, *but I have also been to the Netherlands as a younger guy (170cm at the time) and at that time I was still taller than most of the population on the street*


this guy just really claimed he mogged most of the people on the street in Netherlands



*at 5’7*






@Aesthetic


----------



## MadVisionary (Feb 22, 2020)

The ideal height is 6'3.
The people on this site are more excited in height than the women themselves.
Research shows that couples with a 20 cm gap are happier. I've seen cases where the woman has already rejected the guy for being too tall.
The tallest women in the world are 5'7 170cm, so the ideal height would be 6'3.
But that only applies to girls in the Netherlands.
Girls in the USA, for example, with 5'5 165cm, the ideal height would be 6'1.
Going from 6'3 to height would be a problem, it would be difficult to gain weight and muscles, back problems, difficulty in getting on an airplane.
Although the ideal difference is 20 cm, most couples who see the difference are 13 cm.
Remember that Face is the most important, the hottest girls I met were dating men with 5'7, shows that they just want someone taller.
And remember that Mike tyson with 5'10, knocked out several guys with + 6'3.


----------



## EthnicelAscension (Feb 22, 2020)

*Ideal male height is about 6'1"-6'2" unfrauded, then you're supposed to fraud to about 6'5" for maximum SMV gains*
*
You want to stand around 6'4"-6'6" frauded, but those heights are actually very unhealthy, so your best bet is frauding those heights,

From a health/aging and combat/fighting stand point, 5'10"-6'0" is the ideal range,
*
*So you need to strike a balance between the two, being 6'1"-6'2" is just slightly outside of that range, meanwhile it's also tall enough to fraud 6'4" at the least.

Therefore I would deduce something closer to 6'1" barefoot/unfrauded being ideal, assuming you are frauding 6'4"*


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Feb 22, 2020)

EthnicelAscension said:


> *Ideal male height is about 6'1"-6'2" unfrauded, then you're supposed to fraud to about 6'5" for maximum SMV gains*
> 
> *You want to stand around 6'4"-6'6" frauded, but those heights are actually very unhealthy, so your best bet is frauding those heights,
> 
> ...


This tbh, i'm 6'2 and I fraud with boots to 6'3. There's still no height for your face. It's ridiculous how little height matters really. It's like 5% of attraction. Face is around 80% and frame is 15% imo.


----------



## EthnicelAscension (Feb 22, 2020)

Swescension said:


> This tbh, i'm 6'2 and I fraud with boots to 6'3. There's still no height for your face. It's ridiculous how little height matters really. It's like 5% of attraction. Face is around 80% and frame is 15% imo.


it's because height only matters significantly when you break out of the 5'9 - 6'3 range, once you go above/below, that's when it starts to halo/failo you.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 22, 2020)

Swescension said:


> It's ridiculous how little height matters really. It's like 5% of attraction and frame is 15% imo.


Studies actually disprove this.

We know what sort of frame women find ideal, and we know what sort of musculature women find ideal, but studies have shown that in practice these are thrown out the window in favour of height.


----------



## Alexanderr (Feb 22, 2020)

This depends on your location but where I live it’s 6’5-6’6.


----------



## Incognegro (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 685 (Feb 22, 2020)

6'4-6'7


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 22, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Ideal male height if frame is also ideal


6'4 - at that height you are a giga mogger - 1 in 100 men but not crazy tall

but 6'4 - 6'6 is sweet too 

i feel that 6'7 is perfect number - you are part of the 2m+ club


Gudru said:


> 6'4-6'7


JFL WE SAID THE SAME THING LOOOOOOOOL


----------



## SpearOfOrion (Feb 23, 2020)

6'2


----------



## Deleted member 4054 (Feb 23, 2020)

Massive coping in this thread. Ideal for attraction is 6'3"-6'5", period


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 23, 2020)

AlexChase89 said:


> Massive coping in this thread. Ideal for attraction is 6'3"-6'5", period


Depends on where you live but i’d never say 6’5 and above is ideal. It’s To tall and you don’t fit in this manlet world


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Feb 24, 2020)

6'2.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 1, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> 6'2.


That i can agree on tbh


----------



## Mr Norwood (Mar 1, 2020)

It depends what country you're in, in UK or US around 6'3 has the broadest appeal to women, you mog 98% of guys but aren't "freakshow" territory. Once you get to 6'5+ it starts to become impractical, it's more polarising so you'll turn more women off but you'll get the odd woman who has a fetish for giants.

I assume in tall countries like the Netherlands where the average height is 6ft+ then the ideal height must be slightly higher than UK or US.


----------



## Deleted member 5104 (Mar 1, 2020)

186cm exactly.
185 is manlet 
187 is lanklet


----------



## Brandon10 (Mar 1, 2020)

5'4", yes I really said 5'4"


----------



## Mr Norwood (Mar 1, 2020)

SlavCelibate said:


> No such thing as too tall if you're proportionate.
> 
> These men are 7'2 and 7'4. They'd make a 6'5 man look like a child. They'd make him incel if they're in the same room.
> 
> View attachment 278055


I know 5ft 10 pretty boys who absolutely slay in night clubs, more than these mountains ever would.

Taking your "no such thing as too tall" theory, you honestly believe most women would prefer a proportionate 8ft man to a proportionate 6ft 3 man?


----------



## Simone Nobili (Mar 1, 2020)

6 ft 3 is Ideal Imo
6 ft 4 and above still good.But not Ideal


----------



## Pietrosiek (Mar 1, 2020)

Theres no ideal height, for me, in my opinion, ideal would be 6'3, but if you just want to height mog people and be giant being 6'7 is better, if you want to be f1 driver 5'7 is the best, like a said for me the best would be 6'3, im 6'2 now and im still growing so maybe i will hit 6'3


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Mar 1, 2020)

The same thread over and over and over again.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 1, 2020)

SayNoToRotting said:


> The same thread over and over and over again.


It’d just that people are comming back to it


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (Mar 1, 2020)

Mr Norwood said:


> I know 5ft 10 pretty boys who absolutely slay in night clubs, more than these mountains ever would.
> 
> Taking your "no such thing as too tall" theory, you honestly believe most women would prefer a proportionate 8ft man to a proportionate 6ft 3 man?



8ft is obviously over the top. They would absolutely take a proportionate 7'4 man over a 6'3 man because the 6'3 man would look like a child next to him.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 1, 2020)

SlavCelibate said:


> 8ft is obviously over the top. They would absolutely take a proportionate 7'4 man over a 6'3 man because the 6'3 man would look like a child next to him.


I don’t think people realize how tall 7’4 really is cause they never meet one. The taller person i’ve ever know/seen is my 16 year old cousin at 6’6 and i live in sweden


----------



## Mr Norwood (Mar 1, 2020)

SlavCelibate said:


> 8ft is obviously over the top. They would absolutely take a proportionate 7'4 man over a 6'3 man because the 6'3 man would look like a child next to him.


No chance. 7'4 they see as a freak, and the physical part of the relationship would be too impractical also.

We're also overlooking face here. As I said, 5ft 10 pretty boy is getting laid far more than a 7'4 ogre.


----------



## Deleted member 3492 (Mar 1, 2020)

if your feet touch the ground you have the good height


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 1, 2020)

195CM


----------



## Xander578 (Mar 1, 2020)

6'5-6'7


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 1, 2020)

goron black said:


> if your feet touch the ground you have the good height


coluche's me


----------



## hooked_on_tonics (Mar 3, 2020)

A built, wide-framed athletic 6'5 with good face is god-tier.

Can give off professional athlete, male model, high-class, fortune 500 business leader vibe. You are tall in every country without being freakish.

It is a heroic & handsome height. The creme de la creme.

After 6'5, the reported male self-satisfaction with height survey scores begin to drop off drastically. 6'6+ / 2m+ also starts to look uncanny.


----------



## Mediocre Normalfag (Mar 3, 2020)

All these "Ideal height" threads are a reflection of how insecure most of you faggots are. Whether you are short or tall, you're still a whiny little bitch. Deal with it.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 4, 2020)

Mediocre Normalfag said:


> All these "Ideal height" threads are a reflection of how insecure most of you faggots are. Whether you are short or tall, you're still a whiny little bitch. Deal with it.


I did it cause my pal claims his height is ideal


----------



## Pillarman (Mar 4, 2020)

6'3 is ideal, taller than that makes most humans look weird next to them


----------



## livelaughlooksmax (Mar 4, 2020)

6'5/195


----------

